# My dream for a Christian research university (continued)



## Tim (Mar 31, 2009)

A while back, I created this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/f55/my-dream-christian-university-offers-research-degrees-science-36333/. I continue to think about this dream.

I recently came across an article by the late Dr. Henry Morris of the institute for Creation Research (My Dream). He mentions a number of Christian colleges that seem faithful to the creationist (vs. evolutionary) framework. 

When I earn my PhD, I may have to choose between a faculty position at:

1. a larger, more prestigious secular (humanist/evolutionary) research university
2. a smaller, less prestigious Christian (creationist) college

I believe that secular universities are built upon a crumbling humanist base and will someday die. They can't account for the science that they do. The idea (as with Morris) would be to work towards building a Christian (scientific) research institution with impact in the scientific world. Perhaps this could be achieved by building upon a faithful Christian liberal arts college. 

I would likely die before I see this goal achieved, but would work toward a legacy for the centuries to come.

Can anyone comment on the following institutions mentioned by Morris?

San Diego Christian College (formerly Christian Heritage College)
Institute for Creation Research Graduate School (San Diego)
Bob Jones University (Greenville, SC)
Liberty University (Lynchburg, VA)
Cedarville University (Cedarville, OH)
The Master's College (Santa Clarita, CA)
Bryan College (Dayton, TN)
Clearwater Christian College (Clearwater, FL)
Pensacola Christian College (Pensacola, FL)
Tennessee Temple University (Chattanooga, TN)
Calvin College (Grand Rapids, MI)

I don't expect reformed theology at these institutions - just a commitment to believing the Bible, being evangelical, a Christian worldview, and creationism.


----------



## larryjf (Mar 31, 2009)

Are you only interested in the schools on that list?

If it's just this list then i would just say Calvin College seems to have liberal leanings.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a good friend whose daughter will be attending Bryan beginning this fall. They have been extremely impressed by the school regarding its worldview. My friends are solid Reformed Baptists.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 31, 2009)

Tim said:


> Can anyone comment on the following institutions mentioned by Morris?
> 
> San Diego Christian College (formerly Christian Heritage College)
> Institute for Creation Research Graduate School (San Diego)
> ...



I don't know much about any of the other colleges on the list. Have you contacted AiG (Answers in Genesis) and asked for their opinion? That might be valuable insight.


----------



## Nate (Mar 31, 2009)

larryjf said:


> Calvin College seems to have liberal leanings.


----------



## Craig (Mar 31, 2009)

larryjf said:


> Are you only interested in the schools on that list?
> 
> If it's just this list then i would just say Calvin College seems to have liberal leanings.



The plus for studying at Calvin would be the number of solid churches to choose from while studying...of course, I know ZIP when it comes to excellent schools in regards to the physical sciences...and Calvin can't be much more liberal than a secular school.

The plus of a secular school may be more opportunities for funding.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Many of the schools that you listed - BJU, PCC, Masters, Cedarville - don't have graduate programs in science. Cedarville's science department has a very good reputation, but it is undergraduate only. I'm assuming you want PhD programs? You'll probably need a secular university to do good research because of the financial resources available.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 31, 2009)

Tim,

What about?

Grove City College (Grove City, PA)
Geneva College (Beaver Falls, PA)

As far as Pensacola, most likely that would not be a fit. I applied there for a high school teaching position some years back; they did not even give me a look. From what I learned later, I wouldn't be comfortable there.

I also strongly suggest you give serious thought to where you would be comfortable attending the local church. In fact, that ought to be your first priority.

Messaged you on FB.


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Mar 31, 2009)

My school, LeTourneau University, has a heavy focus on science, technology, engineering, and research. We currently have only undergraduate programs in these areas, although a Master's program is being started in 2 years. It's a conservative, Bible believing, evangelical school


----------



## Tim (Apr 1, 2009)

larryjf said:


> Are you only interested in the schools on that list?
> 
> If it's just this list then i would just say Calvin College seems to have liberal leanings.



I was interested in these schools because they (with the exception of Calvin College) were mentioned by Morris.



> The plus of a secular school may be more opportunities for funding.



Quite true. The idea would be to build towards a Christian university or laboratory capable of securing such funding.



CharlieJ said:


> Many of the schools that you listed - BJU, PCC, Masters, Cedarville - don't have graduate programs in science. Cedarville's science department has a very good reputation, but it is undergraduate only. I'm assuming you want PhD programs? You'll probably need a secular university to do good research because of the financial resources available.



The idea would be to develop a graduate program in science, even if it isn't initially offered. My field is exercise science, a relative of physical education as well as medicine.



jaybird0827 said:


> Tim,
> 
> What about?
> 
> ...



It is my first priority. On my computer, I have a list of all the churches in the USA that I would be happy to attend. I also know all of the universities with masters/doctoral programs in my field. I am now trying to learn about Christian colleges that may also be an option. I do realize that some of the colleges I mentioned in the OP don't have a church for me in that town.


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm sorry, Tim. I misread the OP. You're not talking about getting a degree, but actually teaching. That changes things. Here's what I know. 

Bob Jones University (Greenville, SC) - You would have to put up with fundamentalism and revivalism, but there are some strong Reformed leanings and a very committed creationist programs; faculty do not have to be Baptist; high academics

Liberty University (Lynchburg, VA) - Currently fairly anti-Reformed and officially Baptist; mediocre academics

Cedarville University (Cedarville, OH) - Baptist and a bit revivalist; strong science department and commitment to academics

The Master's College (Santa Clarita, CA) Decent academics all around, don't know a lot about their science department; their statement of faith requires a commitment to Dispensationalism

Clearwater Christian College (Clearwater, FL)- very similar to BJU

Pensacola Christian College (Pensacola, FL) - as anti-Reformed and anti-intellectual as you can get

Tennessee Temple University (Chattanooga, TN) - mediocre academics; heavy revivalistic emphasis


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Apr 22, 2009)

Well I can tell you that Cedarville is in the process (if not finished) of creating a Graduate degree in Pharmacy. If that is what you are looking for then I say go for it. I know that CU has an exceptional program of study with very smart Professors but unfortunately is only at the Undergrad level now. But if you are interested I say this may be your best bet.


----------



## Tim (Apr 23, 2009)

Joseph F Scibbe said:


> Well I can tell you that Cedarville is in the process (if not finished) of creating a Graduate degree in Pharmacy. If that is what you are looking for then I say go for it. I know that CU has an exceptional program of study with very smart Professors but unfortunately is only at the Undergrad level now. But if you are interested I say this may be your best bet.



I am a sport and exercise scientist, so pharmacy is close but no cigar. I am, however, quite glad to hear this about CU. It is definitely a step in the right direction if they remain faithful to the Christian worldview.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2009)

CharlieJ's review is fairly accurate & fair.

I attended PCC (bleh!), my wife attended BJU (Bleh! but with a great art gallery) & I graduated from TTU.

In my humble opinion you would be severly disapointed with any school on your list. None of them would rise to your standard of faithful christian.

It is probably better to go to a secular school where the lines are more stark, then to spend time with christians that don't "get it" when it comes to the reformed faith & worldview.


----------



## Tim (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks, Kevin. Upon further reflection, I am thinking more and more just like you have said. 

(But please do add more comments if you have them, people!)


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 23, 2009)

Gordon College has a kinesiology program that is pretty highly regarded. Many of their students go on to PT graduate programs. Christian College Kinesiology, Christian Kinesiology College - Gordon College Gordon's science department is highly regarded all around, actually, and they have pretty great facilities. I don't know much about the school's theological stances/beliefs though.


----------



## the Internet (Apr 23, 2009)

Dear Tim,

First "Living in Cape Town, South Africa - "under the Southern Cross, at the foot of Table Mountain, not far from the Cape of Good Hope" "

You have your University right under your nose ... or should I say all around you. Can the serenity of the Franschhoek, the beauty spread before you from Table Top, and the absolutely striking view of the cliffs and topography around Cape Town be anything other than the work of God? You live in an enviable part of the world - a University of life!

I have moved up through the ranks of lecturing at secular Universities, and now hold a senior administrative role. I have had no direct contact with Christian Universities, but have much to do with them indirectly through friends etc.

All of the above points are well-noted. It seems to me that

1: many 'good Christian' Universities start up and flare into life, but meander off into radical Arminian or liberal politics and finish up a Christian institution in name only. Some of the above fit the description as has been duly noted.

2: There will, unless we see a Finneyian revival and an enormous willingness for the private sector to provide finances, be a natural cap to the level of higher research that can be undertaken.

3: Christian Universities suffer dreadfully from the 'cannot approve' syndrome of Governments and accrediting bodies - this usually leads to protracted rounds of rejection and resubmission. Some just don't proceed.

4: The outputs from such institutions often find more constrained employment opportunities.

That you take an interest in such things is highly commendable. If you are serious, then my advice would be

A: constitute a Board urgently
B: get the curriculum and resource planning underway with some vigour.

Even doing this, you might look forward to a few years of hard slog just to get the door to Theatre 1 open.

God bless!


----------



## Ackbeet (Jun 14, 2009)

*Universities versus Multiversities, Generalization versus Specialization*

Tim,

This is Adrian Keister, providential brother of GreenBaggins. I would second Jay's recommendation of Grove City College, my alma mater. Their science and engineering is top-rate. 

I also read your initial post on your dream for a Christian research university and was very excited by the prospect, as that has been a dream of mine as well. I followed with interest your discussion with Todd. That thread has been closed, so hopefully I'm not breaking any rules by adding something to that discussion in this related thread. 

I would like to add this comment: while I agree that Christian worldview thinking is very important and should start much earlier than any (possible) graduate level work, to me one of the more important things that could be gotten from a Christian research university is a partial reversal of the current dangerous trend towards over-specialization. Theology is the queen of the sciences, we say, and yet how many people really think that? How many people view their science as capped by theology? How many theologians dig into other sciences because their own draws them all together? I appears to me that *this* is what a Christian research university could offer that you cannot get at the secular multiversities. 

Part of this idea's theological advantages (to my mind) include advantages in the work-place. As a working scientist (mathematical physics), I've seen again and again the need to be able to communicate with people outside your field. Indeed, communication skills are viewed as more important, sometimes, than technical skills. It seems to me that generalization, instead of over-specialization, is one way to help with communication.


----------



## Tim (Jun 15, 2009)

Adrian,

Thanks for your comments. It is good to have a reminder of the importance of the prefix, "uni" in the word university. We don't really have uni-versities anymore, do we?

I have also noted the problems of over-specialization in the academy. Accordingly, I am coming to believe that communication is perhaps the most important skill for a professor. You may be correct that the "queenship" of theology may foster such communication in this information age. I expect to give this a good deal of thought in the next few years. Thanks for bringing this idea to the PB forum.


----------

